# Is a Fee increase coming soon ?



## Tank (Aug 20, 2016)

An increase is coming soon I hear,  membership, exchange fee, exc. 

When is that date ?
How much will it increase?

thanks !


----------



## Ask DAE (Aug 23, 2016)

Yes, there is a slight increase to exchange fees on Sept. 1st. It will go from $169 to $179, which is still one of the lowest in the industry.
Membership is FREE.

FYI- SUMMER BLOWOUT SALE
We just sent out an email TODAY for discounted domestic Exchange Weeks for only $119/week, Bonus Weeks ($99- $229/week) and Gold Advantage Benefits (discount on 3-years). This ends Friday, August 26th at 4:30 PM PDT.
You can call 800.468.1799 or book online at www.daelive.com.

For more information: http://pages.daelive.com/view.php?id=2550

You must be a DAE member to take advantage of these blowout prices. Membership is free.


----------



## Tank (Aug 24, 2016)

ya I just got that, joined 7-7-16 and kicking myself for jumping into Gold advantage select and not testing the waters 

I am usually better at this, hope that this pans out for me and thanks for getting back to me


----------

